# herping in tazzie



## snakegirlie (Dec 21, 2014)

in tazzie for christmas and have found these guys so far 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeke15 (Dec 21, 2014)

Thats one awesome looking frog


----------



## snakegirlie (Dec 21, 2014)

yeah he's pretty cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 21, 2014)

Love the bluey, never been to Tassie, will have to put it on the bucket list. Tassie Tigers for me.


----------



## snakegirlie (Dec 21, 2014)

i love tazzie  come here at least once a year  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakegirlie (Dec 25, 2014)

Just found this little grumpy baby today. Had to pull some ticks off













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoryBreaker (Dec 25, 2014)

Keep posting up the bluey photos , good stuff!

What part of Tassie is it from?


----------



## snakegirlie (Dec 25, 2014)

I will post more when I find more  I'm up at the North East Coast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakegirlie (Jan 3, 2015)

Tassie Tiger









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bushman (Jan 5, 2015)

That's a good looking black Tiger Snake and nice blotchies.
You have a beautiful view from your backyard.


----------



## snakegirlie (Jan 5, 2015)

Bushman said:


> That's a good looking black Tiger Snake and nice blotchies.
> You have a beautiful view from your backyard.



Haha thanks but it's not my backyard it's my nan and pops  we where there visiting, I live up in Brisbane. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 6, 2015)

Like that tiger snake picture, Tassie got some nice herps.


----------

